# de-seeding raspberries



## izbnso

One of my favorite fillings for all manner of desserts is raspberry buttercream. I use fresh frozen raspberries. The berries go in a sauce pan with a tad of water over low heat until thawed. I strain, reserving the juice for washes and such and then set about pushing the pulp through a mesh sieve to use in the butter cream sans seeds. I bought a food mill several years ago but it is not fine enough to keep out the seeds. Am I torturing myself for no good reason and am totally overlooking some commonly used super easy method, or is my method pretty much the only way to ensure no seeds.


----------



## jessiquina

i think that using a sieve is the only way.


----------



## foodpump

Food mill is he best way, just get a new one with a series of mesh screens, and use the finest screen.


----------



## panini

We use a 18" seive over flat bottom 18" bowl. Large plastic scrapper. 30lbs IQF 15 min. I prefer to bring them to a simmer to eliminate any mold but not destroy the druplets.
Are you using retail or commercial? The commercial (30lbs)will usually use a better berry. Smaller seeds. 100gr of berries will average 4000 seeds.
Ever consider puree?


----------



## izbnso

That is the kind I have and still get seeds with the finest mesh. I guess its me and the seive.


----------



## bughut

Never had the problem, but wouldnt using muslin inside the seive sort it?


----------



## juliec

Maybe, a ricer with a small mesh inside the canister??


----------



## vapour

i always put my purees in the food processor, whether it's strawberries, blackberries or raspberries. whiz it up for a good minute, then push it through a strainer/ seive. the processor breaks up the pulp so it's easier to push the puree through.


----------



## chefraz

sive it the way you are, and then put it thru tripled cheese cloth.


----------



## taptapper

For a small number of raspberries we use a tamis and scrape it through with a plastic bowl scraper or a spatula. For a lot of raspberries nothing (but nothing!) beats a Kitchenaid food mill attachment.

We use the method described by Rose Levy Beranbaum in "The Cake Bible". We use her Raspberry Buttercream recipe pretty often and she goes into a rather exhaustive analysis of ways to de-seed raspberries. She's tried everything short of stamping them with her feet. As you said, manual food mills aren't always the best time saver (to say the least!). The tamis method is OK, but with with either of these methods you never get as much raspberry pulp as you should. 

My partner makes the Raspberry Buttercream more than I do (quarts and quarts on demand), so I asked her how she does it. Eventually she said "with the Kitchenaid it's ZIP ZIP ZIP and you're done!". She swears that the Kitchenaid food mill leaves nothing but clean red seeds: all of the juice and pulp is expelled perfectly. In her opinion, even if you don't want to use a Kitchenaid for anything else it's worth having one just for that wonderful attachment.

Good Luck
--Pat


----------



## jcakes

I have a cuisinart power strainer; it works great but you can't get them anymore and I live in fear that someday it will break. If it does break, at least I know I can get the attachment for the KA!

But when I need to go into high gear with raspberry puree, I buy the frozen stuff from Perfect Puree or from AUI. It's more expensive than the labor it would take to manually process the frozen/thawed berries, but it's just me and one or two other people in the shop so I buy it in.


----------

